# Indian Logic Forum



## JM (Feb 10, 2008)

Found the following while reading the Wiki entry on syllogisms.



> The development of Indian logic can be said to date back to the anviksiki of Medhatithi Gautama (c. 6th century BCE), the Sanskrit grammar rules of Pāṇini (c. 5th century BCE), the Vaisheshika school's analysis of atomism (c. 2nd century BCE), the tetralemma of Nagarjuna (c. 2nd century CE), and the analysis of inference by Gotama (c. 2nd–3rd century CE), founder of the Nyaya school of Hindu philosophy. Indian logic stands as one of the three original traditions of logic, alongside the Greek and Chinese traditions.



Indian Logic Forum :: Index


----------

